
Predictions for the world of January 1, 2020 (2010) - sirodoht
http://paulbuchheit.blogspot.com/2010/01/10-predictions-for-world-of-january-1.html
======
rvz
Great predictions with a very thorough explanation and high degree of
accuracy. All except for 4 and 10 are correct for a prediction that was from
2010.

I'd like to get hold of this guy's forecast on 2030 given that it looks like
this guy has a functioning crystal ball.

------
Trasmatta
> There will be an even bigger economic crash. The system becomes increasingly
> unstable as we try to paper-over the damage from one bubble by creating an
> even bigger bubble elsewhere. Nevertheless, things continue semi-working for
> some reason.

The "things continue semi-working for some reason" is the part that got me,
since that seems to be exactly what's happening. And the answer seems to
generally be "for some reason".

> The drug war will be over, mostly.

Unfortunately this hasn't happened, but I hope we're starting to trend in that
direction.

> Political outsiders will begin winning elections. Steven Colbert will win
> the 2016 election

Only half right. :'(

------
sirodoht
HN thread from 2010, when this was first posted:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1027916](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1027916)

------
mathattack
Prescient! Does he have 2030 predictions?

~~~
Trasmatta
[https://twitter.com/paultoo/status/1263941612876394496](https://twitter.com/paultoo/status/1263941612876394496)

> I actually spent some time thinking about it last year and then decided
> against. This decade is crazier than the previous. Creating the future is
> more important than predicting it, especially in times like this.

